# Kenpo Schools in Beckley WV



## Kenpsy7 (May 14, 2007)

Does anyone know of a kenpo school in Beckley West Virginia?


----------



## hongkongfooey (May 17, 2007)

Hi Kenpsy7, 

You may want to try Yahoo local. Just type in Martial Arts and zip code, then see what comes up. By the way, my family is from Beckley. I haven't been there in 3 years, since my Grandmother died. It sure has changed a lot. Nothing like I remember as a kid.

HKF.


----------

